# I'm gonna do it.



## Throwaway Style (Apr 30, 2006)

I am desperate to get in shape. *desperateee* to do it. 
Right now I'm about 5'3.5" and I'm about 118. My weight really goes up and down a few pounds daily, just depeneding on what I've done that day. 
All my friends tell me I'm really skinny and such all the time, but I'm still unhappy with where I'm at.  I have like, tummy fat that zaps all my confidence, and I hate my thighs, mainly, I want to thin out.  
I basically have a god awful diet, especially because it's such a hastle to bring my lunch to school, so i end up eating the nasty nasty cafeteria food that is like grease with flavoring. So mainly my plan is, 

1. EAT BETTER!
2. Exercise daily during the week, various things, wether it be rollerblading, running, swimming, dance, etc. 
3. Keep track of what I'm eating, dont eat school food.  

It's all good if people don't really read this or anything, but of course support is always nice.  I'm hoping that if I have this here I'll work harder on sticking to my plans. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2006)

you're already at a good weight you just need to tighten it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cardio and weights are your friend


----------



## Throwaway Style (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks

Sorry everyone, i just realized that like, part of this got posted before i was finnished typing, haha. oops.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2006)

well you're ahalf inch taller than I am and about six pounds lighter...so you're doing well.
But ignore the scale and work on removing the body fat. You'll do fine, especially if you can maintain motivation.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Throwaway! 

I am super glad to hear the wheels turning in your head about getting healthier! Eating better is always the best place to start. I always tell my clients: "If you bought a car, you wouldn't want to put cheap, low octane gasoline in it, would you?" No!! You want to put the good stuff! The stuff that cleans as you drive and makes your car purr like a kitty on catnip! This is what good eating is all about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Putting the best food in your body to fuel you throughout the day = the best performace. 

Please keep us posted and let us know if you are struggling and need ideas. We have many inspirational and educated members here to help keep you on track and answer any questions you may have along the way.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 1, 2006)

Good luck!  Your plans sounds like a great start!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Cafeteria food anywhere is generally so unhealthy.  There are always a few exceptions, i.e. if they have fruit or low-fat yogurt for a healthy carb, or a salad bar with healthy fixings and low or non-fat dressing.  Your plan to bring your own food is really taking control of the situation.  You have the blessing of being at a good weight.  With your planned changes in meals and exercise, I am sure you will see great results!


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 4, 2006)

Everyone is so encouraging.  It really helps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So
*Monday *
I can not even remember monday, now that I try to think about it. haha, so we're gonna pretend it didn't happen. 

*Tuesday* 
Breakfast - Chocolate bar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lunch - None
Snack - Pretzels, 1 chocolate covered strawberry
Dinner - Udon Noodles (really low fat) 
Exercise - Really tough swimming thing with running against the current of the water. 

*Wednesday* 
Breakfast - Slice of rasin bread
Lunch - mashed potatoes w/ gravy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and pineapple
Snack - Yogurt
Dinner - Pasta
Exercise - Lap swim and water polo in PE, about 30 minutes total.  Then about an hour of rollerblading after school, and some killer abs thing. 

So I have huge stress problems, and it really effects my ability to do anything at all, as in I have no appetite, and i'm borderlining insomnia right now.  I come home from school and it really takes a lot for me to go out and exercise just because i feel so damn beat at the end of the day, physically and emotionally.  I might do this rollerblading thing more, since it was really relaxing, I just listened to Tilly and The Wall and rollerbladed all over the place.  I'm hoping my stress levels will get lower soonish, but there are never any guarentees, so I'm just going to have to ride this out and hope stuff gets better sooner.  And of course some of my stress is coming from the fact I'm not happy with my body. 

Also, 
Does anyone knowing anything that really helps to trim/tone thighs?


----------



## Shimmer (May 4, 2006)

That swimming/rollerblading/running thing will help with thighs, but there is *no such thing* as spot loss. You have to work at lowering bodyfat overall to make things "slimmer".
To 'tone' them, keep doing what you're doing. It takes a week to see a teeny little change, and after three weeks you'll REALLY see the changes. 
Keep working on cleaning up your diet. That's 70% of the battle right there, is making sure you're taking in good food. The rest is just motivation and determination. Make sure you're getting ENOUGH calories, but make sure they're the GOOD kind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You can dooo eeet.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 4, 2006)

I miss a lot of meals sometimes because I'm always running all over, like, I wake up later than i should to get to school, spend 15 minutes putting on my makeup and RUN for the bus, haha, and sometimes i forget to grab food for the way out. 
I'm usually in photography at my lunch period, so I just eat when I get home.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 4, 2006)

Good luck ,keep it up! Consistancy is the key!!


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 5, 2006)

Today is what we would like to call a failure. 

*Thursday* 
Breakfast - Yogurt
Lunch - 1/2 ham sandwich, candy bar, soda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Snack - Angel food cake..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dinner - 1/4 grilled chese, 1/2 bowl soup. 

Exercise - 12 minutes straight of super hard core fast as you can go swimming.  I was supposed to go to the pool and the gym for some swimming and eliptical machineing but i had to babysit my sisters, which kinda dissapointed me, because I was looking forward to some good exercise,  

Tommorow I'm taking an exercise break, and going to M.A.C to see one of the MA's just because it always kinda picks my day up to go say hi to him and just talk about makeup/music, anything really.  One of the nicest people I've ever met,really. But that has nothing to do with fitness.  

Saturday I plan on going to the Y for swimming and eliptical machines (or jogging on the track) and on sunday I'll do something like rollerblading then core strength stuff, some weights and resistance bands in the basement and all.  Friday I'm just going to really watch what I eat.  

Hopefully this will all shape up more as I get more used to the new routine in the next week or so.


----------



## Wattage (May 5, 2006)

I am pleased to hear of your efforts and am very happy that you have continued to post! Unfortunately, I am going to be brutally honest here: you need to cut out those sodas and candy bars, as soon as possile. Beside the fact that they are keeping your at your current weight and adding more, they are absolute junk for your body. Feeling tired? Depressed? Sluggish? The reason you feel tired at the end of the day is because 1. You don't eat a healthy breakfast 2. You are putting highly refined sugary products into your body that cause your blood glucose levels to go up and down like a yo-yo 3. You eat almost no fruit or vegetables.

I know you are focusing on exercise, but you are putting your efforts in the wrong place. Your body cannot perform properly and do the things you ask it to do when you don't give it the proper fuel. I suggest stepping back from the exercise and sitting down and really putting some thought and planning into your diet. I promise you will feel better, have more engery and get more benefit from your workouts. Don't think of it as a diet, think of it as a lifestyle change. 

Please let us know how we can help. I am starting a recipe and food idea thread today in the main Health and Wellness Forum. Please stop by and check it out. Also, never be affraid to pm me with questions or post questions to our other members. We are here for you and want to help make this as easy as possible.

Hang in there. Keep us posted


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 7, 2006)

*Friday And Saturday*
























































would someone come like, clean my house of the bad things.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 12, 2006)

I feel bad because I've been doing really badly in terms of health, and right when I was getting out an exercising the weather turns to crap.  I'm trying really hard to get back on track, but that type of thing is always tricky you know.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 13, 2006)

IMO you need to eat more protein. Don't starve yourself! You probably just need to firm up a little and cut out some carbs/junk food.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 13, 2006)

*Saturday May 13, 2006*

Current Weight 117
What I ate Today 2 egss (salt+pepper) 1.5 pieces of toast (buttered) 
1 cup coffee, with about 2 tbs 1% milk.
Double steak burger with cheese, and 1/8 milkshake.  (I know, it's absolutely awful) 
handul of pretzels
water(not nearly enough) 

Exercise None what so ever (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Remarks on today Upon waking up and getting dressed I wanted to hurl because my body looked awful on what I was planning on wearing (changed promptly) nasty tummy, love handles, thiiighs, just not good.  For a while wondered if I was overreacting, then realized I wasn't and felt like punching myself in the stomach.  Realized I needed to get on track, and extremely quicky. I need to drink much more water than I do, and really really cut carbs and add protiens and veggies, remember to take my multi-v in the morning, especially because I think I'm low on iron.  Started keeping paper journal, and hoping that will help hold me to this.  Still having trouble, motivationally speaking, but working on it.  Goal is to have flat abs, minimize love-handles, tone thighs and buns, and gain slight amount of upper body strength by mid-june, in time for birthday celebration, so when go to six-flags with a certian boy I might possibly have a crush on, won't feel need to cover  up with hoodie like I always do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a big perfectionist and in a way it helps with the idea of getting in shape since I want my body to be as perfect as I can get it, so I can at least be more confident at the beach this summer, since I didnt even go to the beach last summer because I was unhappy with how my body looked in a swim suit. 

Workout Plan For The Next Week
*Sunday* 15-20 minute run around neighborhood and ab work in morning, 45 minute rollerblade after dinner.
*Monday* Swimming at the Y
*Tuesday* Eliptical machine at gym, and ab work with exercise ball. 
*Wednesday* Balletone class at Y
*Thursday* Swimming at Y, then running on track at Y  (all adding up to aprox 2 hours in duration)
*Friday* Jump Rope and resistance bands and Abs with exercise ball and on floor at home. 
*Saturday*15-20 minute run around neighborhood and ab work at home.  

This next week I'm hoping to be quite rigid with diet + exercise. 

Wish me luck, I'm sure going to need it.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 15, 2006)

*Sunday, May 14th, 2006*

CW 117

Foods 4 small pancakes (1.5 inches in diameter) with tiny amount of butter, 1/2 bagel with strawberry jam (shared with youngest sister), 1/2 bagel with light cream cheese.  
Dinner - (all appetizer size, if not smaller) Salad, with carrot ginger dressing, 5 small rice balls, yakitori, agadashidofu(tofu dish).  Small sundae with chocolate syrup & marshmallow (in honor of mothers day) 

Exercise 20 minute run around neighborhood, 60 minute walk in woods, ab work. 

Remarks on the day
Well, personally I would consider today a half success half failure.  Me and the family ended up going to Dairy Queen after dinner for my mom, seeing as it was in fact mothers day, and DQ is a major weak spot of mine.  At dinner I tried to keep it more healthy than I might have on other nights of eating out at Japanese, and passed up pot stickers and limited myself on rice.  The salad I had was amazing and the dressing isn't even like super fatty or anything, I wish I could just buy the dressing because it is AMAZING.  My run was really hard because I did it after dinner and dessert, so I didnt wanna push myself too hard and end up hurrrling. haha. I also made an amazing work out mix for running too, including Kanye's work-out plan. Haha.


----------



## kittenluvsmac (May 15, 2006)

No offense, but your remarks trouble me: "Upon waking up and getting dressed I wanted to hurl because my body looked awful on what I was planning on wearing (changed promptly) nasty tummy, love handles, thiiighs, just not good. For a while wondered if I was overreacting, then realized I wasn't and felt like punching myself in the stomach."

At 5'3.5" and 117 inches you are fine! There's nothing wrong with trying to eat more healthy and exercising, but you need to stop beating yourself up! It sounds like you may have body dismorphic disorder. BTW, I wish I were 117-lb. like you.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 15, 2006)

I thought about that, but at least I think it's more of a perfectionist thing, and the fact I used to be quite athletic, I was a swimmer and a dancer, I had an awesome body, but a bunch of shit happened and I completely let myself go.  And the wanting to throw up, i just get upset when like, something has gone terribly askew, like, there have been a lot of things that made me wanna throw up wether they've been body image, or the fact I miss my friends, it's just like deep emotionial shit that really upsets me, and it makes me sick to my stomach, stuff like that.   There's also a lot of pressure coming from my family as to being in better shape than i am now, seeing as I was once in shape, and both my parents were hardcore athletes (my mom was in the olympic trials!) and they put a ton of pressure on me, as in my dad just bought be a healthy cook-book and he doesn't even know that I'm trying to get in shape and what not.  It's just like, my body has changed into something that I consider to be not me, and I wanna get back to where I should be.


----------



## Wattage (May 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Throwaway Style* 
_I thought about that, but at least I think it's more of a perfectionist thing, and the fact I used to be quite athletic, I was a swimmer and a dancer, I had an awesome body, but a bunch of shit happened and I completely let myself go.  And the wanting to throw up, i just get upset when like, something has gone terribly askew, like, there have been a lot of things that made me wanna throw up wether they've been body image, or the fact I miss my friends, it's just like deep emotionial shit that really upsets me, and it makes me sick to my stomach, stuff like that.   There's also a lot of pressure coming from my family as to being in better shape than i am now, seeing as I was once in shape, and both my parents were hardcore athletes (my mom was in the olympic trials!) and they put a ton of pressure on me, as in my dad just bought be a healthy cook-book and he doesn't even know that I'm trying to get in shape and what not.  It's just like, my body has changed into something that I consider to be not me, and I wanna get back to where I should be._

 
I understand your concerns about getting into a more physically healthy routine. It is important to keep in mind though, that mental health goes hand in hand with physical health. It sounds to me like you are going through some rough transitions right now. Have you ever considered the help of a counselor? And I don't mean a psychiatrist. I have needed to enlist the help of counselors throughout my life and it always ends up being the most responsible and health concious decision I could have made at the time. 

Your body and your mind are not separate, and should not be treated as such. Your body is out of shape and that hurts your mind - but did you ever think of it the other way around? Maybe you need to care for your mind in order to help your body


----------

